# gyms



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

does anyone go to a gym that they would recommend? the only gyms i know of so far are:

golds gym
24 hour fitness
the right stuff health club
ymca

and im not really sure which would be the best overall. any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## aeni (Jan 27, 2007)

Visit the gyms and check out their equipment, cleaning policies, equipment/weight replacements.  These things are important for me personally as I'm finicky about my treadmills.

As for other personal preferences: do you like the sounds of others when they're working out?  I know a lot of people that hate the "man grunt".  Is the environment for singles or people who want to work out?

Also - take a good and hard look at a contract before you sign it.  Take it home with you and see what the gym offers you, promises, and protects itself from.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Aeni has great tips.  I would also add to get their hours of operation to make sure that they toggle with when you want to go.  On that note, make sure you make your introductory visit to the gym around the time when you plan to attend in the future.  That way you can see how crowded it is, what classes are offered, etc and make sure you are happy with it.  

Don't let them pressure you into signing up the first day.  Health club memberships are HARD SELLS.  A lot of gym employees will try to push you into signing up before you've visited other gyms or had time to completely read the fine print.  Be up front with them from the get go that you are on a fact-finding mission only.  That actually might help you, as they may then offer you special rates/incentives later to join.  Make sure to ask about special offers as well.  A lot of times they won't mention it unless you ask. 

All that been said, I belong to Golds Gym and am very happy with them.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 27, 2007)

If you live near a college check out their gym. I go to the gym at San Diego State University and it's _ridiculously_ nice, modern, clean and cheap!
They have the newest everything, rock climing walls, loads of new machines, even bowling! It's also open 24 hours a day except for Sundays.
It's only $33 a month with no sign up fees and you can cancel anytime with a months notice. It's $15 for sutdents.
So definitely look into something like that if you are anywhere near a campus!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 27, 2007)

I go to lifetime fitness in columbia md. I love it because it's huge, and they keep it super clean.  They have people who are there just to clean in the locker rooms and the exercise rooms. They have locations all across the u.s. I HIGHLY recommend them i've been going for almost a year now


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

*Aeni gave good advice!  I go to Tri-Fitness, it's a local run gym in my town.  I went to YMCA to check out prices and take a tour, but it was too expensive, and I probably wouldn't use most of their offerings...  I picked my gym because of price, location, and comfort.  I feel comfortable there, AND they offer saunas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The best thing to do is check it out yourself and make comparisons when you have time.  I wouldn't recommend just going into a gym and start up that day.  Take a look around, see if the equipment is up to par, and most importantly (at least to me) is the cleanliness.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck! *


----------



## Tyester (Jan 31, 2007)

Im a member to Golds. I like it, and it serves me very well. To me, it's priced fairly, there's lots of locations - including mine which is across the street. It's well maintained, and very clean. There's usually a full staff except during the waaaay late/early hours when there isn't many people in there.

However, if I had my choice of a dream gym tho, it would not be Golds. Not to take away from it, but pop music, bright lighting everywhere isn't really my thing. Mine could also use a little more freewieght area, and certain machines. BUT there's plenty for now with no shortage of musclebuilding/fatshedding equipment.


----------



## Yasien (Feb 11, 2007)

I just started to go to a gym and I realised that I prefered going to the girls section more than the co-ed. That may be something to look for. I found that there were 5 or so different machines in the women's section, basically because they are aimed at the women's body and are slightly wierd to do infront of guys.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never gone to a gym (I dance for my exercise), but I would look at the kinds of classes that the gym offers if that interests you. I would also look at what place is closest and you like best.


----------

